# Archery ranges North of Ogden?



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Does anyone know of any ranges near Tremonton/Brigham City as I will be spending the week with my wife/s family(@#$&^@^@$%&@) and I will need some break time. Thanks in advance for the help!
Kelly


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Salt Creek still has a range. West of Corrine.


----------



## nochawk (Oct 26, 2007)

Brigham Bowmen have a range up sardine canyon by Mantua. just head up the canyon and you should see the sign.


----------



## wimpy (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.saltcreek3d.com


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you for your help!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have walked salt creek rang and it a nice range. Im going to head up there his summer and shoot it a couple times.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Send me a PM with contact numbers etc.... and I will get you on the BEST 3D Course in the State! 

It is located in Logan, 60 3D targets to shoot at!


----------

